# Unidentified Chilean species



## GoTerps (Mar 2, 2006)

I had a group of this species dropped off to me by a friend.  

These were collected in southern Chile, in a mature _Nothofagus_ forest.  The males have  tendency to be found on the trees themselves, while the females have burrows at the base of the trees.

I have a decent guess as to what species this is, but I'm not throwing it out there yet.

A group of adult _Euathlus vulpinus_ also came in with these specimens, but where collected in a different area.  They're apparently not sympatric in that area.

Here is a female:












Here is an ultimate male:


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 2, 2006)

Is that male really metallic silver on it's carapace or is that an artifact of pic/moniter/etc?

Amazing looking

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 2, 2006)

> Is that male really metallic silver on it's carapace or is that an artifact of pic/moniter/etc?


It's not your monitor... they're gorgeous.


----------



## eman (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow! They are truly something else...  I hope you manage to get a good egg sac or two - good luck Eric!


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW! They are beautiful! Could that be a red mirror patch? Grammastola sp?


----------



## tarcan (Mar 2, 2006)

really gorgeous!


----------



## OldHag (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW Breed them!! Im sure Im not the only one drooling allover my keyboard!!! WOW WOW WOW!


----------



## Philth (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice spider Eric.  I reacently saw pictures of this spiecies over on the Tarantula store forum.  I did a quick search but cant remember who posted the pics.  Good luck with them:clap:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ooooohhh :drool::drool::drool:!!!!


----------



## Larkin (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,
Here in my country identically looking T's, also collected in Chile, are sold as _*Euathlus truculentus*_. But I don't know if this ID is correct.
Your specimens looks freshly molted. Those which I have seen were much pale. In spite of all I liked them. But this two looks fabulous :clap:

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Mar 3, 2006)

Mate this is spectacular and the way the setae is on the very back of the abdomen in those little tuft formations looks very cool to,
great looking t mate


----------



## BEN-V (Mar 3, 2006)

Great spider !


----------



## Twysted (Mar 3, 2006)

I would have to agree, those are some awsome looking T's... good luck with the breeding, hope to see some slings in the future.]


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Eric,
Nice _Paraphysa sp._, possibly _P.parvula_. Good luck with them, beautiful, I hope they are, would be quite a nice find 

Steve


----------



## Mina (Mar 3, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Ooooohhh :drool::drool::drool:!!!!




I agree totally!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto (Mar 3, 2006)

*Nice*

Beautiful T's.


----------



## BEN-V (Mar 3, 2006)

your ultimate male looks likes this one : http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B00A98KD0B7KAEC2K1408DD222755527C.html


----------



## Czalz (Mar 3, 2006)

Lucky!!!!! That's a stinkin awesome t. Those are amazing color patterns...I want one.:drool:


----------



## SSW.com (Mar 3, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> Is that male really metallic silver on it's carapace or is that an artifact of pic/moniter/etc?
> 
> Amazing looking



Its more like a Greenish metallic than silver when you see them in person.   



Joel Miller


----------



## MizM (Mar 3, 2006)

Paraphysa?  Is this true? They are stunning! What is the size at maturity? How is the temperament? Will they be identified anytime soon? And most importantly... _when will they be available in the hobby?_

I seem to have developed an affinity for this genus. I'm not really fond of dwarf species in general, but gosh, those little scrofa are just a great species.


----------



## MindUtopia (Mar 3, 2006)

BEN-V said:
			
		

> your ultimate male looks likes this one : http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B00A98KD0B7KAEC2K1408DD222755527C.html


They sure do look similar.  Eric, what were you thinking?

Can't wait til those babies become available!


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 3, 2006)

> They sure do look similar. Eric, what were you thinking?


_Paraphysa_ sp. was my guess.

I've seen a few photos of "_E. truculentus_" in European collections, and they do look simialar, but I wonder how solid the ID of those specimens is... I'm thinking those are actually _Paraphysa_ species as well.

I'd like to get a good look at the palpal bulb on one of these males.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 3, 2006)

very nice indeed!!!


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, below are a few photos of a different female than the one pictured at the start of this thread.


Here is the "dark" female under flash:













And now here are a few photos showing these 2 females in natural sunlight:

"Dark" female:






"Normal" female:


----------



## tima (Mar 10, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

I don't know exactly what they are, but they sure are incredible-looking!!!:drool: I'm sure you'll be able to make a killing on the slings once you've bred them!
Wow.:drool: 
Tim


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 10, 2006)

That is one sweet lookin' animal(s).

Can you shed some light on the whole E.vulpinus situation.  Little is known about them, and they are said to be arboreal, but how are you habitating your adults?
Meaning arboreal or terrestrial.  Any pics of these?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2006)

Its already been said, but whatever they are, they are _gorgeous_ spiders. I'm jealous Eric!


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Mar 11, 2006)

Coloration aside,  Im fascinated by their opistothalimus.  Is it uniformaly oval?  On you normal female, it looks like it distends on the top.  

Im not sure what to ask here, but have they kicked an kinds of defensive hairs at you from anywhere?


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 11, 2006)

> Coloration aside, Im fascinated by their opistothalimus. Is it uniformaly oval? On you normal female, it looks like it distends on the top.


Your asking about the opisthosoma right?  Your wondering if it's uniformly oval as apposed to being elongated?  I think it's just the red setae coming forward that's making it look strage to you?? 



> Im not sure what to ask here, but have they kicked an kinds of defensive hairs at you from anywhere?


They have urticating setae, yes.  But they are not prone to kicking it.  They are extremely docile... to the extreme.


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Mar 11, 2006)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Your asking about the opisthosoma right?  Your wondering if it's uniformly oval as apposed to being elongated?  I think it's just the red setae coming forward that's making it look strage to you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, sorry I was WAY too sleepy to write a 4 dollar word like that, but yes you answered my question about the opisthosoma.  

Are you planning on giving it the means to form a burrow?  I would really like to know how they behave in that capacity:  It if makes a refuse chamber, if it plugs up the entrance with its body in certain circumstances, if it even burrows at all.  Perhaps it isnt an obligate burrower...


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 13, 2006)

Beautiful Eric:clap: is there any particular arangement with the urticating setae on these guys?


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 16, 2006)

*Mating*

A few mating photos:


----------



## tarcan (Mar 24, 2006)

Eric, after your pics, I could not resist, I had to get a few of my own (well, I think they might be the same), I have to say they look very nice!

Take care

Martin


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 24, 2006)

*Wow they are stunning!  I love really "fuzzy" T's and those could easily get on my wish list lol.  Dam, I don't think I'm gonna live long enough to fulfill this list, it keeps growing daily  

Rosana*


----------



## maddox (Mar 25, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:   :drool: :drool: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Just like that:drool:


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 25, 2006)

> Eric, after your pics, I could not resist, I had to get a few of my own (well, I think they might be the same), I have to say they look very nice!


Hi Martin,

Did you get them from Europe or from where I got them from?

If you got them from Europe, did you purchase them as _E. truculentus_?  I see them being labeled as such, but I don't know on what basis that ID has been made.

Eric


----------



## ErikH (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow, they are stunning!


----------



## tarcan (Mar 25, 2006)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Did you get them from Europe or from where I got them from?
> 
> ...


Hello Eric,

Yes they were sold to me as E. truculentus... I unfortunatly have no other information to provide on the identification!

Take care and good luck with the mating, I still did not sex the specimens I received, hopefully both sexes are there, but I should be getting spiderlings soon as well...

Martin


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 25, 2006)

The first pics look like the G. mollicoma shown here:
http://giantspiders.com/G_mollicoma_male.html
Gorgeous spiders!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (May 31, 2006)

Hello!
just saw this thread!

A few words on this.
This species goes directly from Chile dealer and sold as "Paraphysa parvula" to Europe dealers...
It is surely not any Euathlus spp. to my personal opinion and really Paraphysa sp. 
It is also not You both, my friends, Eric and Martin, who must be told that this ID by the dealer highly possibly not correct - You sure realise it Yourselves.

For all who a great fun of this t' - it is rather small tarantula (not biger 5 cm of BL I suspect) and veeeeery slow-grower, so to rais from sling is a very pity deal - just like the same as paraphysa scrofa or grammostola rosea...

I supose also that this species needs pretty cool conditions and being keeping worm they reject to eat and feeling not comfortable...
Am i right Eric and Martin?

Anyway - good luck with the breeding these nice spiders.
I'm also pretty sure they need a dence cooling period for producing a successful egg-sac... Spiderlings also should be very tiny as well.


----------



## Chile_tarantula (Jun 30, 2006)

*Error*

Hello All,

That tarantula is EUATHLUS TRUCULENTUS, imported to USA for me. 

Visiting 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=70218 

Seeing tarantulas wholesale to stores of pets. 

THANK


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi,

What's with the frown face?

Can you explain the reasoning behind your claim that this spider is _E. truculentus_?  Can you explain how you can know this species even belongs to the genus _Euathlus_?  I understand your English is not very good.

I've seen pictures of yours that you've emailed to people.  Without jumping to conclusions... I honestly feel you're selling the same species as different things.  Just my opinion.

You also have _Paraphysa parvula_ on your list... if anything the species pictured above is more likely to be this, than _E. truculentus_.  

This species is highly variable in color between molts/sizes/sexes.  I've seen photos of what you were selling as _P. parvula_ and they were the same spider!  But maybe this was just a mistake.  

Edit - also, (and I can't say your not doing this) but why don't you start documenting as much as you can about these species and breed them in captivity.  Then export the CB spiderlings and stop selling WC adults.  Just a thought!  This species grows VERY slow, and every adult taken has to have an impact.  We can easily get a CB group established, and you can help!

Typically I never get WC stuff... but I accepted a few of these WC specimens (I did not purchase them) for the sole purpose of breeding them.

Eric


----------

